# Looking for Assistance in Glass hole drilling



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I need to get my tank drilled with 22mm (7/8") hole by tomorrow afternoon.
I got a 3/4" diamond hole saw from home depot, but thats too small and the hole saw wont fit in my drill 

I am looking to either borrow a 22mm Diamond Hole Saw + Drill OR looking for some store or someone to help with the drilling (I will pay for help with drilling).
It needs to be done tomorrow (morning or afternoon) as the plumber is coming on Monday morning and I have to get everything setup.

Please PM me or respond here.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

Paul at oceanic corals can drill glass for you, only problem is he is I don't think he is open on sunday but you can give him a try 604-625-2268.
Also he is located in Aldergrove so it will be a bit of a drive.


----------

